# HCG level 11,000 and nothing on ultrasound....HELP!!!



## YouandMe

Okay ladies...it has been one of the longest days of my life so bare with me if I ramble a little. I appreciate ALL advice, even just some kind words please:cry:

I woke up this morning with slight brown discharge and period like cramps. I haven't yet seen my OB, my first appointment was scheduled for Tuesday of next week which according to them would be the "8 week mark." 

I called the doctor about my cramps/discharge and they said they couldn't get me in so go to the ER. I did just that, they took 5 hours doing blood work, a vaginal ultrasound, pelvic exam, and of course urine sample. 

They told me my HCG level was 1,100. They did not see anything in the ultrasound and said that it was too early in the pregnancy to tell much. Then came back and said they made a mistake and the levels were 11,000 HCG! She then said that according to that number they SHOULD have seen something in the ultrasound, and they are concerned. I go back for more blood work in 48 hours to see if the levels have risen or dropped. 

Now keep in mind that my LMP was May 31-June 6, I have an average 35 day cycle and we were using a CBFM which peaked on June 22 and June 23. We stopped having sex after the 22 because of random bad timing. Therefore I could have JUST conceived approximately 20 days ago!! Meaning I would be SUPER early in my pregnancy. 

What does this mean???? Did they screw up and my levels really are only 1,100 and you WOULDN'T see anything in the ultrasound because it is so early. How could I possibly be 11,000 so early in the pregnancy??? I am freaking out. I cried right there in the ER. The nurse was very nice and rubbed my shoulder and told me she wished she could do more but it's basically just a waiting game to see what the levels do in 48 hours. BUT what if it really WAS 1,100 and when I go back in 48 hours it has really gone up but because they think it's 11,000 it will seem like it really went down!!!

Help a nervous wreck out! What do you think??:cry:


----------



## chellesama

I'm so sorry you're going through this! How confusing and frightening!

I don't have much experience here, but I believ that if your hcg is wildly different the second time they take them, they will schedule a third blood draw two days after your second and will disregard the first number.

Waiting is terrible, but sometimes it's all we can do! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## FutureBaby2

Hey hun, i went for an ultrasoun 2 weeks ago my levels where 6635, the also didnt see anything. But when i got the pictures home in my uterus was a round black stop in my uterus i seen was right up the top of my uterus i should a friend who is a gyno and see said it could be the baby, so waited a week to go back for ultrasound as i was having brown discharge as well doc said not to do an interal ultrasound due to the brown discharge and i was very surprise that the lady detected a small spot right up the top of uterus hiding with a little heartbeat my level where 18,000 and it was little but there, i had a different lady do my ultrasound and she was lovely the first lady didnt take her time looking was there a few minutes and said nope cant see anything and i do have a belly as it so hard to see without internal she was very rude....I have my fingers crossed for you hun xox


----------



## _jellybean_

I am so sorry you are going through this. Maybe your level is 1100? If you did conceive on the twenty second, there is no way they would see anything. I bled and spotted for ten weeks with my son. I totally understand how stressful it it. I will say a prayer for you.


----------



## wookie130

I conceived either on June 23rd or the 25th...my LMP was June 10th. I am only 5 weeks and 1 day along...I suspect if you conceived on 6/22, you'd only be just shy of 6 weeks along, so it's entirely possible your hcg is 1100, and they aren't seeing what they need to see. I'd get into your gyno/OB, and get a second opinion. I'm confused as to why they feel that tomorrow (or even next Tuesday) you'd be at the 8 week mark...

Don't worry about a thing until you get a second opinion on this. What they told you today is just now adding up.


----------



## YouandMe

I really appreciate the input ladies, I am just so scared. I feel like I'm regretting calling the doctor about the discharge because I wouldn't have gone into the ER and wouldn't have had an early vaginal ultrasound. I feel like it's way too early to tell anything. I was googling it and I saw something about levels being high so early on could indicate multiples, or possibly trophoblastic disease something along the lines of pregnancy tumors. Which scares the crap out of me too. 

I know only time will tell but it's so hard to relax after such a long stressful time today...:nope:


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

Based off your dates I think you are only 5 weeks 5 days. The normal hcg range for this timeframe is 9000 to 20,000. Also, at 5 weeks 5 days you may not see anything on a scan yet. Please try to relax. I think you aren't as far as the Dr thinks you are. :dust:


----------



## YouandMe

wookie130 said:


> I conceived either on June 23rd or the 25th...my LMP was June 10th. I am only 5 weeks and 1 day along...I suspect if you conceived on 6/22, you'd only be just shy of 6 weeks along, so it's entirely possible your hcg is 1100, and they aren't seeing what they need to see. I'd get into your gyno/OB, and get a second opinion. I'm confused as to why they feel that tomorrow (or even next Tuesday) you'd be at the 8 week mark...
> 
> Don't worry about a thing until you get a second opinion on this. What they told you today is just now adding up.

Wookie, they were unaware that I thought I conceived on June 22, I think they were just going by LMP which for a 28 day cycle could be around 8 weeks next tuesday. I feel like the ER nurses were not taking into consideration that I have a 35 day cycle either. I go to my OB in 2 days and again next week so time will tell. :wacko:


----------



## YouandMe

CooCooCaChoo said:


> Based off your dates I think you are only 5 weeks 5 days. The normal hcg range for this timeframe is 9000 to 20,000. Also, at 5 weeks 5 days you may not see anything on a scan yet. Please try to relax. I think you aren't as far as the Dr thinks you are. :dust:

Thank you coocoocachoo! I feel like that could just be it, they are not accurate about how far along I am!! I hope you are right!!:hugs:


----------



## kettle28

YouandMe said:


> Okay ladies...it has been one of the longest days of my life so bare with me if I ramble a little. I appreciate ALL advice, even just some kind words please:cry:
> 
> I woke up this morning with slight brown discharge and period like cramps. I haven't yet seen my OB, my first appointment was scheduled for Tuesday of next week which according to them would be the "8 week mark."
> 
> I called the doctor about my cramps/discharge and they said they couldn't get me in so go to the ER. I did just that, they took 5 hours doing blood work, a vaginal ultrasound, pelvic exam, and of course urine sample.
> 
> They told me my HCG level was 1,100. They did not see anything in the ultrasound and said that it was too early in the pregnancy to tell much. Then came back and said they made a mistake and the levels were 11,000 HCG! She then said that according to that number they SHOULD have seen something in the ultrasound, and they are concerned. I go back for more blood work in 48 hours to see if the levels have risen or dropped.
> 
> Now keep in mind that my LMP was May 31-June 6, I have an average 35 day cycle and we were using a CBFM which peaked on June 22 and June 23. We stopped having sex after the 22 because of random bad timing. Therefore I could have JUST conceived approximately 20 days ago!! Meaning I would be SUPER early in my pregnancy.
> 
> What does this mean???? Did they screw up and my levels really are only 1,100 and you WOULDN'T see anything in the ultrasound because it is so early. How could I possibly be 11,000 so early in the pregnancy??? I am freaking out. I cried right there in the ER. The nurse was very nice and rubbed my shoulder and told me she wished she could do more but it's basically just a waiting game to see what the levels do in 48 hours. BUT what if it really WAS 1,100 and when I go back in 48 hours it has really gone up but because they think it's 11,000 it will seem like it really went down!!!
> 
> Help a nervous wreck out! What do you think??:cry:

the 48hours is an awful wait, I had the wait for the 2nd blood test and then another 24hours before the result and it was awful so I can appreciate just how nervous, scared, anxious and worried you are. 

it sounds like you've got a really good handle on your dates and I've read so may posts that really do say dont worry what the first level is, it's the difference between them that really matters. 

please post back and let us know how you're doing and keep in touch on here in the meantime, it makes a huge difference x


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

YouandMe said:


> CooCooCaChoo said:
> 
> 
> Based off your dates I think you are only 5 weeks 5 days. The normal hcg range for this timeframe is 9000 to 20,000. Also, at 5 weeks 5 days you may not see anything on a scan yet. Please try to relax. I think you aren't as far as the Dr thinks you are. :dust:
> 
> Thank you coocoocachoo! I feel like that could just be it, they are not accurate about how far along I am!! I hope you are right!!:hugs:Click to expand...

I am sure the info I gave you is more accurate based off of my conception. Your lmp is exactly 3 weeks after mine, mine was May 10. I also had a 35 day cycle, and didn't ovulate until cd 21. I have been measured and am 8 weeks 5 days today. 
Also, please please do not worry about a trophoblastic pregnancy. I had one (see my signature, its called a molar pregnancy). If that was going on your hcg would be thru the roof (like 200,000) and they would have seen a ton of cells on the ultrasound already. I am sure your discharge was implantation blood working its way out. :hugs:


----------



## YouandMe

Kettle28 thank you so much! It is so good to hear that it's not just me being a nervous wreck about it! When I talked to my Mom on the phone she just kept saying "medical advancements aren't always a good thing!" She keeps thinking it is just TOO early to tell and that they have me all worked up over what could be nothing. 

When I called the doctor this morning I was NOT prepared for them to say go to the ER!!


----------



## YouandMe

coocoocachoo I really appreciate your input! You ladies are making me feel so much better about it, you really are SUCH a blessing to me right now!!! I was so worked up, right now I am a little more calm and ready to take on the next 48 hours and just get some RESULTS! I want to reach through the computer and give you ALL a BIG HUG!!!! Honest!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

Hey no problem. Answering your questions though has encroached on my nap time. This means that later, when I'm extra crazy looney I can justifiably blame you! LoL! Just kidding, I'm glad to help. I am sure you and baby are just fine!


----------



## sweetie888

I like FutureBaby and CooCooCaChoo's responses. Waiting sucks, but I think you might be very very early. And ER doc's aren't as trained to read ultrasounds and midwives or OBGYNs. 

I would try to get a couple more blood tests. They told me I had to wait 48 hrs to do the blood test to get different results, but last week I pressed for a next-day blood test and my numbers did change. Because of it, I was able to get some immediate action, so don't be afraid to ask your Dr. for what you need, or find another Dr. Good Luck!


----------



## YouandMe

CooCooCaChoo said:


> Hey no problem. Answering your questions though has encroached on my nap time. This means that later, when I'm extra crazy looney I can justifiably blame you! LoL! Just kidding, I'm glad to help. I am sure you and baby are just fine!

hahaha you can TOTALLY blame me! I will take on that burden for the tiny bit calmness you have brought me tonight! LOL no go ZZZzzzz:sleep:


----------



## jen_rios

just wanted to say that i was almost 6wks with and hcg of over 26,000 and all they saw was the sac... told me in the er that they DIDNT see the fetal pole, but when i talked to my dr she said there was a fetal pole. the next us at 6+3 got to see my lo and hear the hb. try to hang in there, ill be praying for you


----------



## Cheska8

Hi,

I'm 5 weeks 5 days and have had brown bleeding for the last 5 days. Got an appointment with my doc this morning so will let you know what they say to me, hopefully we can get some comfort together. Hope you're ok.

X


----------



## Leese

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to come in from 3rd tri and offer my support and my own experience.

I have had spotting on and off through my whole pregnancy so far, black, brown, pink, thick, small, stringy you name it!.

Also when i was 5 weeks pregnant i was taken into hospital overnight as i was suffering with some pain on my left side. They suspected an eptopic pregnancy and i was told that once my HCG bloods came back they would do a vaginal ultrasound.

My HCG came back at 8992. I had the ultrasound that morning after an overnight stay. I was measured at 5 weeks and 4 days, they seen sack and fetal pole.

Everyones HCG is different and every scan is too. I was told i should have seen a heartbeat by then by some people etc....it's not true as every womans cycle is different and growth rates are different etc.

Please try and not worry until they give you the absolute facts. There is nothing you can do until then, i know it's hard but the best thing you can do is try and relax for you and the baby.

By the way they have never found a cause for any of my spotting, i am having a little boy and he is fine, kicking away, rolling around, i have also been told my cervix is nice and long and firmly closed, placenta is not low and is all fine.

The hospital consultant said that bleeding sometimes just 'happens' and they never find the cause.

Try and stay positive - fingers crossed for you! xxx

PS - I meant to say the cause of the pain on my left side was a simple cyst on my left ovary, i still have it and touch wood its not causing me any problems for now. x


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi hunni it sounds as if we are the exact same position. I should be 7+1 today (lmp was 28th May), but I don't think I ov'd until around the 19th June. I had bleeding last week and due to a previous ectopic pregnancy called the doc straight away to get an appointment with epau. Anyway last weds I went for a scan and what should have been 6+2, all they could see was the sac and a possible yolk, I explained about the late ov and they said it looked exactly like I could be only 5+2. So I am going back tomorrow for another scan and hoping there is a heart beat this time.

I think what you have described sounds very similar and I think it was just too early for them to see anything on your us. Also your hcg being 1,100 would make a lot more sense. Good luck hunni xx


----------



## wookie130

I just wanted to pop in and say good luck to you!

(And you too, Cheska8...waiting for an update from you as well!)

:hugs:


----------



## YouandMe

jen_rios said:


> just wanted to say that i was almost 6wks with and hcg of over 26,000 and all they saw was the sac... told me in the er that they DIDNT see the fetal pole, but when i talked to my dr she said there was a fetal pole. the next us at 6+3 got to see my lo and hear the hb. try to hang in there, ill be praying for you

Jen_rios, your story really has me feeling good this morning. Also, forgive me if I sound so new to this all but the ultrasound woman never even spoke to me so I never heard a thing about a sac, yolk, or fetal pole! She just kept her eyes on the screen, and I even asked her a couple questions and I pretty much got nothing out of her. I only heard that nothing was seen on the ultrasound when the ER doctor came to me and told me the "radiologist" saw nothing. What exactly is there definition of nothing though? No sac or yolk either? I'm confused!:dohh: I was ordered a blood test for 48 hours from yesterday, and another u/s on Monday of next week I believe...which is ironic because I finally actually get to get into the doctor on Tuesday next week!!:wacko:


----------



## YouandMe

Leese said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to come in from 3rd tri and offer my support and my own experience.
> 
> I have had spotting on and off through my whole pregnancy so far, black, brown, pink, thick, small, stringy you name it!.
> 
> Also when i was 5 weeks pregnant i was taken into hospital overnight as i was suffering with some pain on my left side. They suspected an eptopic pregnancy and i was told that once my HCG bloods came back they would do a vaginal ultrasound.
> 
> My HCG came back at 8992. I had the ultrasound that morning after an overnight stay. I was measured at 5 weeks and 4 days, they seen sack and fetal pole.
> 
> Everyones HCG is different and every scan is too. I was told i should have seen a heartbeat by then by some people etc....it's not true as every womans cycle is different and growth rates are different etc.
> 
> Please try and not worry until they give you the absolute facts. There is nothing you can do until then, i know it's hard but the best thing you can do is try and relax for you and the baby.
> 
> By the way they have never found a cause for any of my spotting, i am having a little boy and he is fine, kicking away, rolling around, i have also been told my cervix is nice and long and firmly closed, placenta is not low and is all fine.
> 
> The hospital consultant said that bleeding sometimes just 'happens' and they never find the cause.
> 
> Try and stay positive - fingers crossed for you! xxx
> 
> PS - I meant to say the cause of the pain on my left side was a simple cyst on my left ovary, i still have it and touch wood its not causing me any problems for now. x

Leese, I agree with you 100% it is out of my hands now and all I can do is relax for me and little jelly bean! It just seems so unfair and downright wrong to be saying things and using terms that do not apply to ALL women. Like you said everyone's HCG is vastly different, and each scan is so different too. It depends on the person doing the scan as well in my opinion. And either the tech that was doing my u/s didn't know enough to tell me a THING or she was just mean and didn't want to talk to me at all. Either way I laid there for half an hour panicking. Then waited another 2 hours right out in the hallway of the ER on a stretcher watching paramedics bring in person after person. Talk about nerve wracking!!!:wacko:



baby_maybe said:


> Hi hunni it sounds as if we are the exact same position. I should be 7+1 today (lmp was 28th May), but I don't think I ov'd until around the 19th June. I had bleeding last week and due to a previous ectopic pregnancy called the doc straight away to get an appointment with epau. Anyway last weds I went for a scan and what should have been 6+2, all they could see was the sac and a possible yolk, I explained about the late ov and they said it looked exactly like I could be only 5+2. So I am going back tomorrow for another scan and hoping there is a heart beat this time.
> 
> I think what you have described sounds very similar and I think it was just too early for them to see anything on your us. Also your hcg being 1,100 would make a lot more sense. Good luck hunni xx

See, I feel like this all could have been a little different if I had been seen by my doctor and not the ER. I think sometimes in the ER they are trained to jump to conclusions and get antsy and feel like if it's not textbook then something must be wrong. I can't wait to get my 2nd blood work done tomorrow, and then another u/s Monday of next week...not to mention finally getting to SEE my doctor on Tuesday next week! :thumbup:


----------



## YouandMe

Cheska8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm 5 weeks 5 days and have had brown bleeding for the last 5 days. Got an appointment with my doc this morning so will let you know what they say to me, hopefully we can get some comfort together. Hope you're ok.
> 
> X

Sorry I am new to using the multi-quote tool on here!! Sorry for the multiple posts! lol :dohh:

I didn't want you to think I didn't appreciate your input as well Cheska8! I am looking forward to hearing what your doctor said to you this morning! I am keeping you in my thoughts! I will keep everyone updated the moment I hear anything Wednesday as well!:thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

Fx for you hunni :hugs:

Cheska - my bleeding/spotting went on for almost a week so I know how you're feeling, Good luck to you as well :hugs:


----------



## jen_rios

glad i could help. when they were doing the first us, the lady kept shaking her head, then went and got another tech who did the same thing and kept saying "no, see theres supposed to be something there". sometimes they really suck at their job lol. but im sure everything will be fine for you and your lo. ill be keeping you in my prayers. keep us updated too!


----------



## YouandMe

jen_rios said:


> glad i could help. when they were doing the first us, the lady kept shaking her head, then went and got another tech who did the same thing and kept saying "no, see theres supposed to be something there". sometimes they really suck at their job lol. but im sure everything will be fine for you and your lo. ill be keeping you in my prayers. keep us updated too!

SEE! Sometimes I don't think they understand the delicacy of the situation sometimes! Or perhaps the delicacy of the person LAYING ON THE TABLE next to them! :dohh: it seems bedside manner has flown out the window!:growlmad:


----------



## jen_rios

YouandMe said:


> jen_rios said:
> 
> 
> glad i could help. when they were doing the first us, the lady kept shaking her head, then went and got another tech who did the same thing and kept saying "no, see theres supposed to be something there". sometimes they really suck at their job lol. but im sure everything will be fine for you and your lo. ill be keeping you in my prayers. keep us updated too!
> 
> SEE! Sometimes I don't think they understand the delicacy of the situation sometimes! Or perhaps the delicacy of the person LAYING ON THE TABLE next to them! :dohh: it seems bedside manner has flown out the window!:growlmad:Click to expand...

totally agree. i found on the internet something about private ultrasounds. i dont mind paying for my own, and im sure they are A LOT more considerate about everything... they have to be cuz its their living. definately gonna check it out soon. GOTTA GET OUTTA THE DANG HOSPITAL!!!!


----------



## Emmyjean

I was supposed to be about three weeks farther along than I was based on my LMP, and so they told me the whole sob story - blighted ovum, nothing seen but a sac and they should be seeing at least a yolk sac if not a fetal pole, HCG levels were low, the pregnancy was going nowhere and I should expect to miscarry the 'products of conception' within a couple weeks.

Long story short, nothing happened and I went back two weeks later. HCG had risen to the tens of thousands, and then the follow-up ultrasound showed not only a fetal pole, but a normal heartbeat as well.

What I've taken from this, in my own VERY non-medical opinion, is that early scans can be a blessing but also a curse - I already feel this poor pregnancy has been fraught with problems when, in actuality, it was normal all along.

It can be VERY confusing when trying to figure out exactly what's going on - who knows when ovulation happened exactly, when implantation occured and every pregnancy is different on top of that. As others have said...it's a waiting game, but I'm wishing you the VERY best of luck in the meantime (because the waiting stinks, believe me...I know). :coffee:

:hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

Hi ladies,

Well today was tough but I got a few answers. I went to see my GP this morning who referred me to the hospital. My GP was great and very supportive, the hospital weren't! They made me feel like I shouldn't even be there because of how early I was into my pregnancy. But once they'd stopped making me feel like crap, they took bloods, urine, my blood pressure. They then did an internal (which was awful) and then I had to wait 2 hours for my blood test results! 

But eventually they came and they said my levels were over 1,000, but stupidly I didn't ask how far over, so they could do me a scan. So I got my scan, there was a sack and a fetal pole, but no heartbeat. So I've got to go back next Friday for a second scan to see if there is a heartbeat. They said that it's likely there is no heartbeat because it's so early, so I've got my fingers crossed.

Feel relieved that the sack is there but until I see the heartbeat I'll probably still be a bit worried.


----------



## YouandMe

Cheska that is great news, keep me updated!! I'll be thinking of you!! Also if I conceived june 22 or 23 how far along exactly could I be because implantation can happen days later can't it? I'm not giving up hope yet!!


----------



## Cheska8

YouandMe said:


> Cheska that is great news, keep me updated!! I'll be thinking of you!! Also if I conceived june 22 or 23 how far along exactly could I be because implantation can happen days later can't it? I'm not giving up hope yet!!

Thanks! 

I ovulated on 22nd June (according to temping and opks) so you're likely to be as far along as me. My last period started 7th June which puts me at 5 weeks 6 days, but the scan lady yesterday said I was measuring at just 5 weeks. I think that must be because of late implantation.

When they scanned you did they just do it on your belly on did you get the trans vaginal one where they go inside? They did mine on my belly first. She couldn't really see anything so she then used the other and that's where you could see it. You could ask for one of those if you didn't have one? 

Good luck today, let us know what happens and what they say. But I really think you'll have ovulated late and do only be 5 weeks along and tyat's why you couldn't see anything. When they were doing my scan they said that being so early they might not see anything, so this early I guess it must be just a matter of days from when you can see something and when you can't. Good luck! X


----------



## CherylC3

Hi Hun tht happened to me when I went back at 6 wks I saw the heartbeat but I sadly lost it a few days later but I think it's just too early for u Hun u will see tht heartbeat when u go bak. X


----------



## nov_mum

I hope that your levels come back with good news and your next us shows your wee bubba xx


----------



## _jellybean_

How are you doing? Any updates? Saying a prayer for you.


----------



## YouandMe

Going for my second round of bloodwork to check the hcg today. Then on Monday I will be going for another transvaginal u/s. When I was in the ER on Monday thry tried the regular stomach u/s and couldn't see anything so she did the internal one and couldn't see anything either. I'm just praying I'm going to see a change on this coming Monday when I go in. It will have been a full week and people do say it's just a matter of days sometimes. I think their biggest concern is the fact that my levels were so high and they still saw nothing. I think that's the bad sign pointing to other outcomes.... I am preparing myself for the worst though. I know that sounds awful but I don't know what else to do. It really is amazing to have you girls to vent to about it. I don't know what I would do if I couldn't get it off my chest! My amazing man is just beyond positive and thinks that it was just too early. Thank god for his positivity or I'd go crazy! I can't believe I will have to wait another 5 days for another u/s! It's going to be a loooong weekend! I think we will go to the drive in, shop, go out to dinner.... Anything to keep our minds off of it!


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck hunni, thinking of you :hugs:

Cheska - when I had my early scan last week all we could see was a yolk and no fetal pole. I've been back today and saw the yolk, fetus and a little heart beat, so sometimes it really can just be a matter of days. Good luck with your next scan hun :hugs:


----------



## lotsababies

Hi! Just wanted to say that at 5w5d my hcg was 12000 and all they could see was a sac. A week later we saw a baby with a heartbeat! I had light spotting (brown) at 3.5weeks and a little at 5 weeks. This can be totally normal and I wouldn't worry about it! (both of my ultrasounds were transvaginal) 

I'm sure you will see something good next week!


----------



## Cheska8

YouandMe, I was just thinking, it all depends on how good your sonographer is too, I've heard. I had a lady who does it every minute of the day for her job so she was obviously very good at it. If you were in the hospital you probably had someone who isn't an expert in it and maybe they just couldn't find it because they aren't so great at it? really got my fingers crossed for you.

And I feel exactly the same, without all of the support on here I would be going crazy! Thanks so much all of you! :hugs:

Baby_maybe, thanks so much. On mine they said you can see the sack and the fetal pole, see my pic. What's the yolk? She didn't mention that to me. Is the yolk the same as the sack do you think? Congrats on seeing your heartbeat, so exciting! Do you feel more reassured now?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0328[1].jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks Cheska, I do feel much more reassured now that I've seen the hb, still very cautious though!

Heres my pic from today. You can see they've measured the crown-rump length by marking with the two crosses and the circular thing above is the yolk sac. It's what sustains the fetus until the placenta takes over at around 10 or so weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







scan180712.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## jen_rios

yay!!!!! :dust:


----------



## YouandMe

Okay ladies, I had an amazing woman do my bloodwork and she put a rush on it and gave me her extension so I could call for the results right away! My 11000 went up to 20306! She said that's great news and she would put me at about 4-5 weeks which would make sense why they didn't see anything on the u/s at the ER. Now I am just waiting for Monday to get here to HOPEFULLY see jellybean!!!


----------



## wookie130

Well, the rising hcg definitely indicates that things are moving in the right direction so far!

Good luck!


----------



## Cheska8

That's great news about the hcg, congrats! You should def see something on the scan on Monday. Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## jen_rios

friggin awesome!!!! woohoo doin a happy baby dance for you!!!


----------



## YouandMe

jen_rios said:


> friggin awesome!!!! woohoo doin a happy baby dance for you!!!

Awww thank you all ladies!! I am still nervous because I know we're not out of the woods just yet but it is definitely positive news and I am hoping for the BEST on Monday!!:thumbup: I will keep you all informed for sure!!:hugs:


----------



## Preggies

Mine were over 7,000 at the beginning of week five and they scared me too about the levels. Sometimes women can just run high on HCG from the beginning. I also had gone in for cramping, spotting and brown discharge. It turned out to be implantation pain/bleeding. I'll be praying for your baby.


----------



## jen_rios

PLEASE keep us updated! im so excited for you. your numbers are great. and preggies, mine were in the 6,000's at the beginning of week 5 (or end of wk 4, not 100% sure right now, but im gonna check tomorrow)


----------



## YouandMe

Preggies said:


> Mine were over 7,000 at the beginning of week five and they scared me too about the levels. Sometimes women can just run high on HCG from the beginning. I also had gone in for cramping, spotting and brown discharge. It turned out to be implantation pain/bleeding. I'll be praying for your baby.

Glad to hear I'm not the only one who's dealt with brown discharge. I had a tiny bit on monday when I went to the ER, and a tiny bit tonight that's all. I have to admit it scares me each time. I'm also concerned about the high hcg because they were thinking chemical or ectopic (sp?) soo like I said not out of the woods just yet. Really though who feels safe until 9 months later and baby is in your arms right? I'm just hoping and praying with everything I've got!! :)


----------



## kettle28

now dont be fretting too much over those numbers - mine at week 4 was only 132!! but that was up from 39 2 days before :)

transvaginal at 4 1/2 weeks - sac and little yolk. another at 6weeks, sac, yolk, little thing with a tail (aww) and a little heartbeat! 

the times inbetween are excruciating - i had a casualty doctor who said after 'a lot' of bleeding, which was just normal for me during monthlies anyway, that it was all over bar the shouting, and me and this LO are doing fine now. 

keep checking in here with your progress - it's great to read how you're doing :) x


----------



## Cheska8

I've had brown discharge for 8 days now, my GP said to me it is really common. It doesn't really reassure you much but I guess at least we know we're not alone! Fingers crossed for Monday!


----------



## Leese

Cheska8 said:


> I've had brown discharge for 8 days now, my GP said to me it is really common. It doesn't really reassure you much but I guess at least we know we're not alone! Fingers crossed for Monday!

Dont worry i have had this on and off since i was 5 weeks pregnant, even up until now (i'm 28 weeks now). They have never found a cause for it, sometimes it just happens.

Always get it checked though, but as long as it's not red, lots of it accompanied by any pain or bad cramping you should be ok.

I know it's a stress though, even when my wee boy is moving about like mad and i know hes in there alive and kicking i still worry every day.

I think we will just worry right up until we hold these baby's in our arms!.

Stay positive ladies! xxx


----------



## Cheska8

When i got my internal they could see bright red up by my cervix, but brown around the sides. They said they didn't know why and it could be a sign of miscarriage but I've just got to wait and see I suppose.


----------



## wookie130

Cheska8 said:


> When i got my internal they could see bright red up by my cervix, but brown around the sides. They said they didn't know why and it could be a sign of miscarriage but I've just got to wait and see I suppose.

Good luck. It can be a sign of many things, miscarriage only being one of them. My friend was diagnosed with a "threatened miscarriage" due to a lot of bright red bleeding weeks 5, 8, 10, and 12. The HB was seen each time, and the baby was measuring right on...hcg was also rising sufficiently. Little Miss "Threatened Miscarriage" has a name now, Zoey, and she's due in about 3 weeks. She's a healthy little girl about ready to come into the world. There was never any identifiable reason for the bleeding...it happens, and all can be well. :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks Wookie, I'm just trying to keep positive, what will be will be. If it's a miscarriage then it's for the best because the baby isn't healthy, but fingers crossed all is fine like with your friend.


----------



## ccmummy

arw thats great news ur hcg has gne up, yey! is ur scan this monday???


----------



## YouandMe

ccmummy said:


> arw thats great news ur hcg has gne up, yey! is ur scan this monday???

Yep this Monday!! It's going to be a loooong weekend! Especially because my boss won't let me come back to work yet without a signed note from a doctor saying I can be there!! All because I was in the ER she is worried about liability and getting sued if something would go wrong at work. I'm a preschool teacher so I get it, I don't have a low key desk job but the only restrictions I would foree for myself would be not picking up the kids. There are some heavy kids in my classroom but that's a pretty easy solution LOL


----------



## YouandMe

Cheska8 said:


> I've had brown discharge for 8 days now, my GP said to me it is really common. It doesn't really reassure you much but I guess at least we know we're not alone! Fingers crossed for Monday!

Cheska I'm kind of freaking out right now, and signing on and reading this again and again is helping. I have brown discharge again today...and it's more than it was yesterday or on Monday. I'm so scared. I'm trying to stay calm, and I know I'm sure as hell not going back to the ER anytime soon unless I'm suddenly cramping really bad or it turns red. 

I just...I just wish there was some way to know exactly what's going on. This not knowing is really getting to me. I'm so scared I'm failing my little jellybean already!! :cry:


----------



## lotsababies

Hugs!! 
I wish I could help but all I can say is to focus on a positive outcome. When you start to worry, close your eyes and 'see' your bean growing healthily in your womb. Sounds crazy but it helps me.

You're in my thoughts sweetie!!


----------



## YouandMe

Thank you lotsababies! I'm trying to keep calm and stay positive because no matter what it is out of my hands right now. :(


----------



## Cheska8

I don't really know what to suggest honey, it's horrible but hopefully the bleeding doesn't mean anything and our bodies are just a little confused about being pregnant. And I keep trying to think that my little bean will be doing better the less I stress, so I'm trying hard to not worry too much. It's not easy but I guess what will be will be and we just have to give it time and try to do well at what we can control, like eating right and sleeping enough to give our babies the best possible chance. Big hugs. X


----------



## _jellybean_

YouandMe said:


> Preggies said:
> 
> 
> Mine were over 7,000 at the beginning of week five and they scared me too about the levels. Sometimes women can just run high on HCG from the beginning. I also had gone in for cramping, spotting and brown discharge. It turned out to be implantation pain/bleeding. I'll be praying for your baby.
> 
> Glad to hear I'm not the only one who's dealt with brown discharge. I had a tiny bit on monday when I went to the ER, and a tiny bit tonight that's all. I have to admit it scares me each time. I'm also concerned about the high hcg because they were thinking chemical or ectopic (sp?) soo like I said not out of the woods just yet. Really though who feels safe until 9 months later and baby is in your arms right? I'm just hoping and praying with everything I've got!! :)Click to expand...

I'm so happy that your levels went up! Yay! I bled brown/red for the first 10 weeks with my son. You're absolutely right about worrying until nine months, and then when they come, it's more worry! I'm so happy for you. Can't wait to hear an update on Monday if you're able. xoxo


----------



## Sharebear57

I am glad I found this thread. When I read the original post I thought 'I could've written this!'. I have been going through the exact same th


----------



## Sharebear57

ing. Lt brown staining when I wipe, menstrual-like cramping, #s at 11,000, and only sac and yolk at last week u/s. I have 2nd u/s also on Monday and this has been an excruciating week waiting and worrying! 
I will be praying for 2 hb's on Monday - one on my scan and one on yours!!


----------



## YouandMe

Sharebear57 said:


> ing. Lt brown staining when I wipe, menstrual-like cramping, #s at 11,000, and only sac and yolk at last week u/s. I have 2nd u/s also on Monday and this has been an excruciating week waiting and worrying!
> I will be praying for 2 hb's on Monday - one on my scan and one on yours!!

It has been the longest wait ever! I have gone from total calm, and thinking it's all out of my hands to.... Complete panic! Lol I am praying for us both sharebear!! Please come back and keep me posted on your scan tomorrow! I will too!


----------



## CandyApple19

hugeeeeeeeeee amount of sticky baby dust your way, id hate to be in your position.....


----------



## mummyconfused

FAX hun


----------



## Cetarari

Hope the scan went well today, FX you're back soon with good news :hugs:


----------



## CandyApple19

fx fx fx fx xxxx


----------



## wookie130

Thinking of you today


----------



## Cheska8

Hope all has gone well today xxx


----------



## YouandMe

You girls really are the best!!:hugs:

My appointment isn't until 2pm so I've got...2 hours and 45 minutes left before I'm there! LOL I'm weirdly calm about it all...at least for now ha:blush:

I promise, the moment the appointment is over I will fill you in! When I was in the ER the ultrasound tech didn't say anything at all during it, and said they needed a radiologist to read it. Will that be the same way at the doctors office??? I hated just lying there not having a clue what was being seen! :shrug:

At the very least, I have another appointment tomorrow and hopefully I will get results then!


----------



## wookie130

I'm in Iowa, so I'm CST time also...so, now you have an hour and a half until your appointment!

Best of luck, and we'll all be on standby!


----------



## lhancock90

Good luck :flower:


----------



## Cheska8

I'm half a day ahead of you over in the UK!


----------



## wookie130

It's 2 p.m. now! The ball should be rolling!!!!!


----------



## monro84

Hope you get a good pic of your baby and maybe heartbeat. I don't want to alarm you but I had the same thing happen to me my numbers kept going up and up and there was nothing in the sac at 4 wks 5 wks 7 wks so finally at 10 wks I opted to do a D&C because I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum. That was my first pregnancy and I just turned 26. My numbers went as high as the 126000 the day of the D&C. I pray that is not the case maybe you have a tilted uterus I heard it is harder to see the baby in the early weeks with one sometimes it takes up to 12 wks with a tilted uterus. FX for you to have a H&H 9 months.


----------



## Jakkiw2

Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## YouandMe

YAY! Thank goodness for my amazing ultrasound lady today! She was so kind and I got the best news!! She put me at 6 weeks 1 day and I saw the baby's heartbeat as well!! 114, which she said is great right now! Due March 17th hehehe St. Patty Day baby!!:happydance:

I am OVER THE MOON right now! I couldn't have gotten through this without you ladies! I love you all!!:hugs: I realize things won't be perfect from here on out and things can still happen but I am SO happy and ready to just breathe and enjoy as much as I can!! She said the discharge could have been implantation bleeding, a cyst, or even sometimes during pregnancy the cervix gets irritated easily. She made me feel so wonderful!! I want to scream from the rooftops!! So happy guys!!:cloud9:


----------



## Jakkiw2

awww wow !!!

Congrats and now u can stop stressing xxx


----------



## Cheska8

That's amazing news, congrats! You must be so relieved, hopefully you can start enjoying your pregnancy now. My bleeding has stopped today, had it for 12 days, so I really hope that's me done. Got my scan on Fri, will let you know how mine goes, hope I'm as lucky as you. Congrats again. Did you get a scan pic for us to see?


----------



## YouandMe

There's my sweet Jellybean!! :cloud9: 

Sorry guys had to take pic down until I figure out how to get rid of my personal info on it... ooops!:blush:


----------



## Cheska8

Wow that's amazing! Did they find it straightaway too? Hope they didn't just sit there in silence like last time!


----------



## kettle28

YouandMe said:


> YAY! Thank goodness for my amazing ultrasound lady today! She was so kind and I got the best news!! She put me at 6 weeks 1 day and I saw the baby's heartbeat as well!! 114, which she said is great right now! Due March 17th hehehe St. Patty Day baby!!:happydance:
> 
> I am OVER THE MOON right now! I couldn't have gotten through this without you ladies! I love you all!!:hugs: I realize things won't be perfect from here on out and things can still happen but I am SO happy and ready to just breathe and enjoy as much as I can!! She said the discharge could have been implantation bleeding, a cyst, or even sometimes during pregnancy the cervix gets irritated easily. She made me feel so wonderful!! I want to scream from the rooftops!! So happy guys!!:cloud9:

Congratulations :) and ur LO looks just right in ur scan pic-brilliant news :)


----------



## YouandMe

Cheska8 said:


> Wow that's amazing! Did they find it straightaway too? Hope they didn't just sit there in silence like last time!

She did find it right away! The moment the screen come up she turned it towards me and said "see how much can happen in just one week!" She was wonderful, and even made a comment about not always trusting the techs at the hospital! She talked me through the WHOLE thing, showed me EVERYTHING! I am so happy in my choice of doctors office right now, still haven't met with the doctor but the staff has been great thus far, and tomorrow I meet with the doctors RN so I am excited to find out even more then! I am still thinking of you Cheska!:thumbup: Fingers crossed you will finally get to breathe a HUGE sigh of relief just like me! It was the BEST feeling laying there with happy tears rolling down my face! I just kept saying "so everything looks good?" She was like yes hunny you can certainly relax a little now, and enjoy!:hugs:


----------



## lotsababies

Yay!! SO SO happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Cetarari

Great news, I'm so glad the scan went well and that your doctor's office was so helpful. The scan is lovely, h&h 9 months :)


----------



## maciemoo

Can I ask what your hcg was yesterday? Im around 5 weeks pregnant and my hcg is 2483 and they can't find anything on scan :( I'm distressed and heartbroken at the minute xx


----------



## CandyApple19

thats fantastic news, congratulations.xxx


----------



## wookie130

Youandme, how awesome!!! Congrats, and I'm glad all looks great!


----------



## _jellybean_

Great news! Just PM'd you. Over the moon too for you! Yay! So happy you can relax!


----------



## YouandMe

maciemoo said:


> Can I ask what your hcg was yesterday? Im around 5 weeks pregnant and my hcg is 2483 and they can't find anything on scan :( I'm distressed and heartbroken at the minute xx

They didn't do bloodwork again for me. I had it done at the ER on 7/16 and it was 11000. Then I had it done 48 hours later on 7/18 and it went up to 20306, I think maybe because they saw it go up they didn't feel the need to take it again yesterday? 

Try not to stress too much, easier said than done of course. But look at me, at the ER I was 5 weeks and they couldn't see a thing. Yesterday I was 6 weeks 1 day and she saw everything! She even made a remark about how MUCH things can change in just one week. Don't worry about the numbers because mine were quite high and they were concerned because of that. Do you have another scan scheduled in a week or so? My heart goes out to you, I was in a panic. :hugs: Hang in there and you will get some news soon I hope!!


----------



## mummyconfused

Great news xxxx


----------



## Cheska8

Just to update you, I had my scan today and it was bad news for me. There was just a sack and a yolk but no fetal pole. They measured it at 5 weeks 5 days and they've said that I'll probably naturally miscarry in a few days. Am absolutely devastated.


----------



## CandyApple19

im so sorry cheska...


----------



## YouandMe

Cheska8 said:


> Just to update you, I had my scan today and it was bad news for me. There was just a sack and a yolk but no fetal pole. They measured it at 5 weeks 5 days and they've said that I'll probably naturally miscarry in a few days. Am absolutely devastated.

I am so sorry to hear this cheska! My heart goes out to you! I wish there was something I could do for you to help the pain but I know there isn't. Lots of loving thoughts are being sent your way!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Cheska, I'm so sorry. I've been there before. It is utterly devastating.


----------



## Cheska8

Thank you ladies, I'm so sad, but the kind words from bnb make it a bit easier to go through. Wish you all the best with your journeys. X


----------

